# Boston - practice photos !



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Look at his smile in the last picture, priceless. He is just beautiful.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is just too beautiful! He's already a champ in my book!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Are YOU handling him Heather?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow that Boston sure has a wonderful coat on him. What a handsome devil. Good luck to you.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Debles said:


> Are YOU handling him Heather?


YES YES & YES he is a champion, now its just fun!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Sorry, I knew that! I guess I didn't realize they kept showing after just for fun!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Best of luck to Boston!!! I just adore that second photo... the sweetness just comes shining thru!! I'm having difficulty imagining Sawyer ever getting that broad and coated LOL... he's such a skinny mickey!!!


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Good Luck Boston..you sure are on your way!!! What a handsome guy!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOW Boston is a very handsome boy. I love that last picture of him. It captures his personality and happiness in his face.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Debles said:


> Oh Sorry, I knew that! I guess I didn't realize they kept showing after just for fun!


once they are a champions they can be shown in specials here in Canada. Every breed win and group placement accumulates points toward a show dog hall of fame title. This is my goal for Boston. The hardest thing is getting to the shows and getting the points as my work conflicts with show weekends :doh: 

LOL I took a pic last night of Adi as well, lovely spay coat YUCK! I would like to enter her after Sept here and there in Veterans class  Her back feet are not extended enough, but she still knows the drill


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Boston is lovely and Adi - Awww - does she still do the "Let's go Show" dance? 

One of our dogs used to do a downright dance - she loved to go to shows.

Boston's coat is incredible - you must really work hard on it - can't say that I've ever had a dog with that kind of coat - not enough effort on my part.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations on two beautiful goldens. I love Adi's face - enjoy and have fun showing.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Boston is lovely and Adi - Awww - does she still do the "Let's go Show" dance?


lol NOPE Adi thinks i have lost my mind when i put the lead on her!!! :uhoh: but she indulges me





> Boston's coat is incredible - you must really work hard on it - can't say that I've ever had a dog with that kind of coat - not enough effort on my part.


I have to admit I don't do enough with his coat  he should be bathed and conditioned on a weekly basis...me BAD!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Adi is still a beautiful lady.

I agree Boston's coat is so lush.

I won't even say when my boys had their last bath! But I brush them often. 
My previous goldens seemed to get irritated skin from too many baths but looking back maybe it was the pet shampoo I was using.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I think Boston knows how handsome he is, look at the smile in the last pic!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Heather, he is absolute perfection!!!


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

Heather, Boston is absolutely gorgeous. What a striking guy! A boy after my own heart and he'd have it too if it weren't occupied by my own boys.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I think Boston knows how handsome he is, look at the smile in the last pic!


I think he does too!!! lol  He is such a card


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That boy has an incredible coat. Best of luck to you this weekend.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Boston is a real beauty...wish we lived closer and you could spend some time showing us the ropes...


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy Boston is!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He looks beautiful, Heather!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice to see Boston's ad in the GR News. It gave me a smile as I was teary over the veterans.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh my life, I have never seen such a coat on a golden...seriously! Those long flowing locks are beautiful...goldens don't look a lot like that round our way! He looks like a real pro and will take the ring by storm!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Nice to see Boston's ad in the GR News. It gave me a smile as I was teary over the veterans.


thank you Jill! I haven't seen it as mine goes to a friend and she brings them to me! I am rather excited for my special guy!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> oh my life, I have never seen such a coat on a golden...seriously! Those long flowing locks are beautiful...goldens don't look a lot like that round our way! He looks like a real pro and will take the ring by storm!


lol that is not the norm for "Bos" he carries a moderate coat! These pics were just prior to his summer blow!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good luck, he's just gorgeous! What a coat!!!!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Good luck for this weekend! What great pics of a very handsome boy! So good that you can have some fun with him, I'm sure he'll enjoy it even more with you handling.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

hi Guys ...thanks for the wishes ...this is an old thread so all Boston shall be doing this weekend is hanging out at home!!! lol ...he is rather bald right now certainly not the wooly bear he was in the photos in this thread!! 

here are a couple pics of a typical day! His daughters Teal and Demi playing with dad!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> Look at his smile in the last picture, priceless. He is just beautiful.


Isn't it though
He is a very very handsome boy.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

WOW, he's gorgeous! Best of luck to you both! Jon


----------

